# Chiller free ?



## Canuck_Sens

Hi,

I know this topic has appeared couple of times here and that people got really outraged about ads containing the "chiller free" when actually it was not free. The charge was coming on top of DEWA.

So let me be straight. How can I guarantee under the contract that I will not incur any kind of costs with AC/ chiller ? because agents write in the offer that chiller is free when in my view it is not when there is a meter.

Please, for those who know, elaborate

Thanks for your help


----------



## fcjb1970

AC is broken out as two different things, demand charge and usage charge. Demand charge is a fixed annual amount, and is based on the AC unit size or something like that. This demand charge is commonly referred to as chiller fee. Usage charge is like it sounds, based on usage determined from the meter reading

When your contract specifies no chiller free, they mean you do not need to pay the demand charge. This does not indicate that you will not have to pay a usage charge.


----------



## Felixtoo2

The only charge I have from a chiller is the electricity I use when the unit operates, the landlord pays about 11,000dhs per year for the chiller fees.


----------



## Kawasutra

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi,
> 
> So let me be straight. How can I guarantee under the contract that I will not incur any kind of costs with AC/ chiller ? because agents write in the offer that chiller is free when in my view it is not when there is a meter.
> 
> Thanks for your help


It is free for you, but not free for your landlord. The current that you need for the blower of the radiator is comming from DEWA and is not free in this case!
You can check the previous bills of the coolant provider if they are in the name of your landlord, if he is paying on time is another story...


----------



## Hina

Any body knows that is there any bill comes for the water leakage ?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Thanks a lot folks!!!


----------

